# Japanese animal butchery



## aaj423 (May 5, 2019)

Anyone know any good sites, books, or youtube videos on Japanese techniques of slaughtering and butchering animals - pigs, cows, chicken, whatever else. Just curious to learn more different ways.


----------



## Michi (May 6, 2019)

Check out Jon's playlist:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLDgLV2bW_MlCtt2LOAYJ5fhw5N7eakBYx

Starting with video 99, there are a whole lot of videos that show butchering.


----------



## Nino-chan (Feb 1, 2020)

Michi said:


> Check out Jon's playlist:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLDgLV2bW_MlCtt2LOAYJ5fhw5N7eakBYx
> 
> Starting with video 99, there are a whole lot of videos that show butchering.


nice link mate


----------



## btbyrd (Feb 3, 2020)

For chicken: Chicken & Charcoal by Matt Abergel.
For fish: Mukoita Cutting Techniques Vol. 1 and 2


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Feb 3, 2020)

btbyrd said:


> For chicken: Chicken & Charcoal by Matt Abergel.
> For fish: Mukoita Cutting Techniques Vol. 1 and 2



+1 on Chicken & Charcoal don't know the other but will definitely look into it based on the Abergel rec!


----------



## YumYumSauce (Feb 4, 2020)

I 2nd Mukoita Cutting Techniques Vol. 1 and 2, plenty of photos and info. They have turtles, eels and all kinds of creatures too.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Feb 6, 2020)

btbyrd said:


> For chicken: Chicken & Charcoal by Matt Abergel.
> For fish: Mukoita Cutting Techniques Vol. 1 and 2


Another thumbs up on these two books.


----------

